# Installing a 1978 400 in a 66 GTO problem



## Freddy_Krugerrand (Aug 19, 2012)

Got a 1978 400 ready to go in to my 66 GTO. Purchased the adapter bar that the pontiac guys sell so that the motor mounts will line up.

My problem is there is too much spacing with the adapter bar in place and I can't get the engine in the chasis mounts.

Has anyone here installed a late model 400 into a earlier GTO. Can I get some advice on how you got the motor mounts to line up properly?

Thanks!


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

If it was mine, I'd remove the frame mounts, bolt them & the engine mounts to the block, then position the engine where you want it, try to get some small tack welds on the frame mounts, to hold 'em in place, then remove the engine & either weld the frame brackets or drill holes & bolt. Much easier to weld, if you can.


----------



## Freddy_Krugerrand (Aug 19, 2012)

Has anyone on here used the motor mount adapter bar to install a late or early model 400 in their cars?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

is the block not drilled and tapped for both types of mounts, my 72's were if i remember correctly.


----------

